# check this out!!! dieselryder



## bigpoppafb (Oct 19, 2009)

i just ordered 10 regular seeds from dope seeds.com. they got here quick but i got 5 fem seeds i wanted to get seeds from first grow, but i'm not sendin these back.. any suggestions?


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

Grow them out and see what happens?


----------



## bigpoppafb (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah i'm going to just wanted to get some seeds didnt want to order more.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2009)

bigpoppafb said:
			
		

> i just ordered 10 regular seeds from dope seeds.com. they got here quick but i got 5 fem seeds i wanted to get seeds from first grow, but i'm not sendin these back.. any suggestions?



Sounds like you no longer hve to worry about yanking males.....grow em out...dry em out and smoke it up....:hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 20, 2009)

Write to D-S about it. They have answered any question I have had pretty quick. They might do something about it if you talk to them. 
Just show them your order and all.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 21, 2009)

Send em back


----------



## bigpoppafb (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm never sendin them back i mean i'm happy i got something maybe they were out of stock in reg. got here in like 7 days... i emailed them attached the receipt havn't heard anything. but i'm not too mad i'm gonna start these in a few weeks under 400w hps i'll post some pics and let u know what the beans do. its my first indoor grow wish me luck!! Peace!


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 21, 2009)

Was it the same strain you ordered but just feminized instead of standard?


----------



## bigpoppafb (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, it says 5 fem dieselryder!! could've been out of stock reg.  but its all good i'll see what they are in the end.. i wanted seeds from my first grow to do more but oh well.. hey i have another post and i need a little help, from experience. which hydro system is easiest and most eff.?? Peace!!!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

bigpoppafb said:
			
		

> from experience. which hydro system is easiest and most eff.?? Peace!!!


You can build a DWC tub for about 50 bucks. It will be tough to find a faster growth rate in any system except aero-ponics(which I have never done).


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

I still reserve my thoughts about fems, too many people talking about hermies and straight up males appearing.

eace:


----------



## bigpoppafb (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the first time i've ordered beans....i'm a smoker and as long as i get some good bud i'll be happy!!! I wanted to do a few grows next summer here...But wish me luck, and Happy smokin...Peace!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish you all the best and a bumper super crop BP.

You know the help is here if needed 

eace:


----------



## bigpoppafb (Oct 28, 2009)

they sent me another package, labeled dieselryder, i'm assuming they're 5 reg DR!! wish me luck, and thanks D.S.!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats awesome bp. Thats why I used them. They seem to be like a real quality company to deal with.
Congrats. Hope you get a great grow out of them.


----------

